# Google- This 'Placebo' Could Be The Drug For You - NPR



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*This 'Placebo' Could Be The Drug For You**NPR*They conducted a study among people suffering from *irritable bowel syndrome*. It showed that placebos, essentially sugar pills with no active ingredients, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

